# Showa



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

So about three years ago I rescued my Siberian Husky from the Pinellas County Humane Society. I had wanted a Husky since I was a kid, and when I got into college I started tossing around the idea more seriously and doing some research, and a few years after school I moved away from the house I had with a few friends and into my own place, and decided it was time to go looking. I couldn't believe it when I found him online at a shelter of all places. Plus, the name listed on the shelter website was Showa, which was also one of the companies that made the suspension on the bike I had at the time. Figured it was a sign or something. :wink: haha I told my boss I was going to take a long lunch break and I'd see her the next day (haha), and drove down to the shelter right away to go see him. His personality was perfect, and I knew I had to take him home.

He's 5 now, and I don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh man...that first pic on the last post (the close up of his eyes) is crazy!!!! I don't think I've ever seen that one. Where was it taken?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What an incredibly gorgeous dog! You guys are both lucky to have each other! You're right, his markings are perfect, what a handsome man!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I am totally in love with Siberian Huskies, have two of them myself! Showa is absolute gorgeous. I have been in love with him since your girlfriend posted pictures of him before. haha.​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys have two really handsome dogs!!! Keep up the pictures!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, so handsome!!! Those are great pictures!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Love them!
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Oh man...that first pic on the last post (the close up of his eyes) is crazy!!!! I don't think I've ever seen that one. Where was it taken?


In your kitchen last week. You were standing right next to me. :wink:

Thanks for the compliments guys! :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

skywalker said:


> In your kitchen last week. You were standing right next to me. :wink:


Haha...whatever. Sorry I don't "observe" things as well as you do. :wink:


----------

